# Tahitian Treat (Canada Dry Product)



## digdug (Jul 6, 2006)

I am looking for an ACL returnable soda bottle from the 1960's & 70's.  It was called Tahitian Treat (in the U.S.) , bottled by Canada Dry. It was called Tahiti Treat in Canada.   From what I can remember about the bottle was-it had palm trees painted on it.  Used to drink that stuff like crazy and just wanted to have a bottle for old times sake.
  The only thing I have found on eBay are the Crown caps, cardboard signs and cardboard 6 pack holder. 
  If you see any, or have any you want to sell, please let me know.
 Thanks!


----------



## Lynette (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi there.........check out.......item number 330006371779 on ebay...[]


----------



## acls (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Doug.  I thought of this post when I saw the following item on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tahitian-Treat-16-oz-ACL-Pop-Bottle-Canada-Dry-Scarce_W0QQitemZ150109468838QQihZ005QQcategoryZ13915QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## digdug (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the Tahitian Treat bottle!  I had been on vacation. Probably would have missed it if it wasn't for your post.
 I won it.
 THANKS!!


----------



## digdug (Apr 19, 2007)

The bottle arrived today. Thought I would share it with everyone.   The pin I found while in Arizona.  Even though I didn't have a bottle, I thought the pin was a great 'go with' item for when I finally found a bottle.


----------



## digdug (Apr 19, 2007)

Close up- I don't know how many Tahitian Treats I drank as a kid!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 19, 2007)

Thay still sell Tahitian Treat, i had some not long ago, the bottle was plastic but the soda is still the same, i used to swim in that stuff to. Rick


----------

